# Kane and me hiking in the woods ...



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The goofbutt and I are investigating all the parks in my area (I'm surprised at how many there are!) and this was a new one about 3-4 miles from where I live. It wasn't as woodsy as we normally like (paved trail next to an apartment complex), so we probably won't be going back, but it was still a fun day out before the weather turned snowy.










Here is Kane looking so handsome in his new collar (which he promptly rolled around in deer crap with, lol).










*sniffsniffsniff* WHAT IS THAT CREAKING SOUND I HEARD?










Mom wants me to stand still while she takes a picture? What is this 'standing still'? We're in the woods woman!!










*sniffsniffsniff* I must sniff every separate pine needle!










Well, I guess since mom was nice enough to take me hiking, I can let her have one nice standing still shot. Which she ruined by cutting my head off!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Some real nice pics of a stunning pup, Caitlin! What's a new collar without a little deer poo poo mixed in? LOL!! Lovin' those ears How big is he now?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! I wasn't really surprised he did that -- seemed like it was the first thing he looked for in the park, was some deer crap to roll around in with his collar.  Oh well, I guess I'll still love him.  Hey, us owners with big-eared dogs gotta stick together, right? They actually looked presentable in these pictures, too. 

Let's see ... his last vet visit about a month or so ago had him clocking in at 50.6lbs. So, I'd say he's around 51-55 lbs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Thanks! I wasn't really surprised he did that -- seemed like it was the first thing he looked for in the park, was some deer crap to roll around in with his collar.  Oh well, I guess I'll still love him.  Hey, us owners with big-eared dogs gotta stick together, right? They actually looked presentable in these pictures, too.
> 
> Let's see ... his last vet visit about a month or so ago had him clocking in at 50.6lbs. So, I'd say he's around 51-55 lbs.


He sure looks good and I really do love his ears. I think he has a great headpiece, I would take that "look" he has in a second


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

such cute pictures! I took my dogs to the riverbend today and regretted not taking a camera  oh well friday lol They love the riverbend for some reason lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What a handsome baby dogs! Love hims!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

LOVE! :love2:


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

AH great pics! and even better name! We just named our new pup Kane


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Looking Boy!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> He sure looks good and I really do love his ears. I think he has a great headpiece, I would take that "look" he has in a second


Thank you. There were days I thought his ears would turn out weird, but they came out good.  I haven't seen another pit bull with ears like his yet. He does look very good in pictures, handsome and suave. But when you're there in person ... lol. He's very much the goofy puppy. 



ashes said:


> such cute pictures! I took my dogs to the riverbend today and regretted not taking a camera  oh well friday lol They love the riverbend for some reason lol


Thank you! This is the first time I actually remembered to take my camera (or my phone, really, lol). I try to get Kane out hiking even a little bit every day, although there are some days, especially now that it's winter up here, that I don't wanna roll out of bed. 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> What a handsome baby dogs! Love hims!


Thank you! He does freshen up in pictures, haha.



mcmlxxxvii said:


> LOVE! :love2:


Where are pics of your girl at? I haven't seen any in a while (although I haven't had much time lately to do more than take a peek on here). 



NateDieselF4i said:


> AH great pics! and even better name! We just named our new pup Kane


Thank you! When we were looking at names for him, we were actually thinking about Duke -- until he tripped on his own ears and we realized he's too goofy for such a regal name. :hammer: So, Kane it was. 



Sadie said:


> Good Looking Boy!


Thank you!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Love all the pictures!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

The first pic of Kane is great, what a good looking boy! He has beautiful form. How old is he, you said he weighs approx 51-55lbs? Oh my, mine will be 2 next wk and weighed in a few weeks ago at 70lbs, I must have a fatso. lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love all the pictures!!


Thank you! 



PerfectPit said:


> The first pic of Kane is great, what a good looking boy! He has beautiful form. How old is he, you said he weighs approx 51-55lbs? Oh my, mine will be 2 next wk and weighed in a few weeks ago at 70lbs, I must have a fatso. lol


Thank you!  He is 11 months. He'll be a year on the 27th of this month. And yes, I'm guessing around that weight -- about a month or so ago, he weighed in at 50.6lbs and he's still growing so.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Good looking boy - even with deer poop covered collar lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> Good looking boy - even with deer poop covered collar lol.


Haha, thanks.

I got him a brand new coat today because it's gotten a lot colder, and what was the first thing he did with it? Rolled around in the mud. Of course.


----------

